# Giving a bad rap to MMJ



## NorCalHal (Jun 18, 2009)

It was posted in another thread by a fellow poster here that they are providing free meds to med users.

Unforunatly, there are only 13 states in the union that have MMJ on the books. If you do not live in one of these states, you are truly not a MMJ user/Grower, just another Illegal Dealer, imo.

MMJ was and is a serious subject not to be taken lightly. False information and biased opionons is what the goverments wants to happen. There are now 10 other states that are considering the decrimialization of MMJ.

Public perception is what is going to win these states new found freedoms under a MMJ law. The general Public has to be comfortable with the fact that MMJ is not a crime inducing operation.

Here in Cali, we have alot of Illegal Aliens invading our National Forest and propergating huge gardens to be sold in the Black Market. That is shedding a bad light on every MJ user alone.

Another horrible action is what is taking place in Florida. IMO, Florida is now the Illegal Indoor grow capital of the US. recently, a number of Homes were raided and a huge amount of folks were arrested for operating Indoor grow houses. 

This is what is changing the perception of Americans in States that are considering the passage of MMJ laws. 

Now, considering that Florida has no MMJ laws on the books, that state will be a PRIME example of greed and profit for the anti-MMJ folks to run with.  This just shows that the majority of folks there are growing for profit and greed alone, with no consideration to attempt to change the laws in thier own state. They are just after profit. There is no chance to or leg to stand on in claiming that this herb was grown for Medically needing folks, just $$ and to get HIGH. 
The Anti-MMJ folks see this as an example to keep MMJ out of thier prospective states. They see the Crime and homes torn apart to grow herb. Imo, this is what will keep MMJ laws from being passed in surrounding states.




*This post is my own opinion. I'll not defend it or reply to challenges about it.* If you wish to post your own opinion about the topic, then do so. Attacking me is pointless. If you disagree with what I've said, then prove it wrong in your post. The readers will make up their own minds.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 18, 2009)

I feel..
Public perception is doing great. Youth movement going on in which more understand the happenings. 
Especially with all the bust. It helps make it seem more like squirting a watergun at a 10 story inferno to put out the flames. People are just seeing the $$$$$ and the hits they take personally on their wallets due to enforcement, housing, trials and everything else.
Its a national average of $88 dollars a day to house inmates.  Thats $32,120 per inmate, per year that the public has to flip the bill on for these harmless criminals. So the bust of true "dealers" is good as those dollar sign facts follow the issues. There is no such thing as bad publicity.
Locally. Alot of people know good folk and good homes torn apart because of the laws. Be it they use or not, they usually know someone effected by the laws. And I think the general public is getting tired of it. Tired of seeing kids do without a dad at home because of such a meaningless reason. And see it in some way as, "Why is a innocent kid being punished?" Cause thats the basic happenings in alot of cases. Everyones gotta eat.

And I consider anyone selling drugs a dealer, anyone using a user. 
Doesnt matter if your an American, or from some other place like Mexico/California.

So I kinda disagree in some ways NorCal. But enjoyed reading how you see it and your opinion. Not here to dispute. Just showing that just because there is 2 sides to every coin, it doesnt mean were not still the same coin.


----------



## saticus (Jun 18, 2009)

This just shows that the majority of folks there are growing for profit and greed alone, with no consideration to attempt to change the laws in thier own state. 


I beg to differ with you! we are trying to get a mmj law before the state congress by 2010. we need signatures and a petition is being circulated.

most of those grow houses that were busted were run by illegal aliens. we are being swamped by them.

a lot of people are using the monies they make to put food on the table and pay the rent, let alone their meds. florida is not a rich state like ca. we don't have unlimited resources at our command. we don't have a compassionet congress or governor. we are where you were 20 yrs ago.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 18, 2009)

The people that I *GIVE* my weed to are replacing pharmaceutical medications with my weed. They use my weed to combat medical problems. They happen to live in Florida.

To say that they aren't medical users is silly.

Laws don't make medical users. Medical need makes medical users.


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2009)

> Here in Cali, we have alot of Illegal Aliens invading our National Forest and propergating huge gardens to be sold in the Black Market. That is shedding a bad light on every MJ user alone.
> 
> Another horrible action is what is taking place in Florida. IMO, Florida is now the Illegal Indoor grow capital of the US. recently, a number of Homes were raided and a huge amount of folks were arrested for operating Indoor grow houses.



"Profiteers".... I'll agree with you on THAT point.. It's the ones that can only see $$$$$ signs, that are the demise of mmj.....including big government/big business. 


> most of those grow houses that were busted were run by illegal aliens. we are being swamped by them.


cali has somewhere around _*1.3* million_ of their own...they support.


----------

